# Sticky  DNR Weekly Reports



## malainse

I number of people have asked for the link to the DNR Weekly reports. Our CO's are busy and get involved in a bit of everything. Remember, this is just a sampling of the activities around the state.










CO Biweekly Reports


CO Biweekly Reports




www.michigan.gov


----------

